# Garelick Kicker Motor Bracket Mod



## falcon2082 (Jun 16, 2008)

I will put out the disclaimer first! I know this mod will void any warranty I might have had with Garelick!! 
A few weeks ago a buddy and me did a mod to my Garelick kicker bracket. On my Trophy there is a "ridge" on the transom that didn't allow the bracket to be installed below it. I didn't think it would be any big deal with the motor being a long shaft with the bracket being installed where it is. Once I got the boat in the water the prop was not deep enough and would cavitate out when I got into 2-3 foot waves. The parts to have the motor extended out to an extra long shaft were going to run $500.00 and that doesn' include labor costs. So what we did was take the original angle stock that mounted to back of the boat and replaced it with 2 1/2" angle stock aluminum that is 1/8" thick. We drilled the holes for the mounting bolts (the holes to mount the entire bracket on the boat) in the same spot and then the holes for the Garelick bracket pins ans springs were lowered 6" and the bracket was installed on the new angle stock. The original angle stock was put on the inside of the transom and now acts as the backer plates. This lowered the motor 6" and the entire project cost about $45.00 and a 12 pack. I will work on getting them painted in the future!! I just wanted to post this in case there are some of you guys out there that need to get your kickers a bit deeper in the water and showing a way that can be done pretty cheap.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Looks pretty clean. Nice job!


----------



## chicKen oF the C (Sep 24, 2007)

is that a short shaft (15") motor?


----------



## falcon2082 (Jun 16, 2008)

It's a long shaft.


----------



## dustin (Nov 14, 2007)

Im looking to put this bracket on my boat and had a few questions

Can you keep the motor on the bracket while trailering the boat and is it difficult to install?

Thanks


----------



## dustin (Nov 14, 2007)

Has anyone ever had problems with this bracket?


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

my neighbor has the same mount and we cant get it to release. any suggestions?? thanks.


----------

